# renouvellement agrément



## Mapi (1 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, 

Dans le cadre de mon  renouvellement d'agrément, je risque lors de la visite de la puéricultrice ne pas avoir d'enfant en garde, des parents s'étant désisté en cette rentrée ; cela peut-il être un frein au renouvellement ?

merci à vous


----------



## booboo (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
je ne vois pas pourquoi .
Comme si le rendez vous était programmée un jour où il n'y a pas d'enfant en accueil ou un seul sur 4 par exemple.
Au moins, vous serez concentrée uniquement sur la puéricultrice et ses douze mille questions !


----------



## B29 (1 Septembre 2022)

Moi, lors du passage de la puer pour mon renouvellement, je n'avais qu'une sur les 4 (la plus sage). Je ne voulais pas les avoir tous j'ai dit aux parents des enfants concernés que j'avais un Rdv médical et que je ne pouvais pas les avoir ce matin là. La puer ne m'a rien dit, il faut dire que c'était le 29 juillet.

Pour cet entretien, je trouverai normal qu'il n'y ait pas d'enfants. Entre surveiller, faire visiter le logement, répondre aux questions on ne peut pas être optimale . C'est mon point de vue...


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Ma copine en AT professionnel aura son renouvellement et se fera même si en AT pro. En + elle espère obtenir au bout de ses AT le truc handicap ... je n’ai plus le nom en tête ... et après la retraite car + de 3 enfants et carrière longue ... elle m’a annoncé ce matin ... ne veut plus reprendre 

Trop cool le SPA, piscine, salle de sport pour la rééducation ... à quoi bon reprendre


----------



## Tiphain (2 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1, votre copine ne peut pas passer son renouvellement en AT pro, car y a un document à remplir par le médecin sur notre capacité à travailler.
J'ai eu le problème personnellement, et il ne fallait pas que je sois en arrêt au moment de la visite de la puer même si la visite c'est fait sans enfant


----------



## Griselda (2 Septembre 2022)

Ah oui effectivement si l'AM est en arrêt de travail et que ça laisse penser qu'elle ne pourra plus exercer ce métier ça me semble compliqué que le médecin Certifie qu'elle peut exercer.
Ceci dit, là n'est pas la question de Mapi dont le cas est beaucoup plus simple: elle est au chômage (n'a pas d'enfant accueilli en ce moment) ce qui ne préjuge pas d'une incapacité donc non ça n'est pas censé bloquer le renouvellement. Le tout sera de démontrer que tout est OK pour accueillir un ou des enfants dès que possible.
Mapi, revient ici nous dire comment ça s'est passé.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour on peut très bien ne pas avoir d'accueilllis et faire le renouvellement .les puers sont tout de même au courant que notre travail est très fluctuant. Ça risque seulement de créer une discussion de plus l'assmat devra expliquer pourquoi elle n'a pas de contrat. Pas de demande ? Des horaires qui ne convenaient pas ? Des PE qui ont choisi d'autres collègues? 
Il n'y a pas de honte ni de gêne a avoir quand on recherche un travail et ne pas toujours prendre les puers pour des ennemis elles peuvent aussi être de bons conseils.
A mon dernier renouvellement j'avais bien discuter avec ma puer et je n'avais aucun problème a lui soumettre.elle avait quand même bien insisté que si je rencontrais une difficulté je pouvais l'appeler qu'elle était la pour aider les assmats


----------



## assmatzam (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi nounoucat 

Ma puéricultrice est mon alliée et non  pas mon ennemi 

J'aime échanger avec elle 
J'aime écouter les personnes qui ont des points de vue différents des miens
Cela m'a permise à diverses reprises de me remettre en question et aborder les choses d'une façon totalement différentes 

Il faut arrêter de penser que toutes sont contre nous et là pour nous mettre des bâtons dans les roues


----------



## Nounou22 (2 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam ,
En effet il y a peut être des bonnes puers mais quand on tombe sur une mauvaise et qu'elle reste accrochée à son poste comme une moule à son rocher alors qu'elle pourrait être depuis bien longtemps en retraite....et bien on ronge son frein....la nôtre est horrible ....j'ai appris qu'elle avait même failli en venir aux mains avec une collègue....la collègue a demandé à changer de puer d'ailleurs et elle a eu gain de cause ....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Septembre 2022)

Alors moi je vais pas dire que ma puer et mon ennemi ou allier car ça fait des années que je n en ai pas vue une 

Chez nous quand on demande une dérogation . Notre renouvellement d agrément ou autre se ne sont plus les puer qui se déplace mais des personnes d un organisme employer pour cela 
Maintenant vue que c est la mape qui nous gère et que je suis dans mon renouvellement c est peu être une personne de la mape qui viendra me rendre visite ....mystère mystère 😀


----------



## NOELLA92 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, lors d'un précédent  renouvellement je n'avais pas d'enfant  (un malade et l'autre en vacances non prévues au contrat). La puer a fait la visite d l'appartement, a demandé si j'avais des contrats et m'a posé les questions habituelles relatives à l'accueil et m'a dit qu'elle repasserait voir les enfants . Sinon tout OK


----------



## Nounou22 (5 Septembre 2022)

Repasser voir les enfants ? C'est quoi cette nouvelle lubie ? C'est l'assmat qui est évaluée pas les enfants.....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Septembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572 qu'appelle tu mape ? Tu peux préciser ? Normalement c'est toujours le cd qui gère les agréments.


----------



## Pioupiou (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai  eu la visite pour mon renouvellement mardi dernier ,j'avais 2 enfants sur 4 et la visite c'est faites pendant la sieste.
Très sinpathique  elle vient de la direction de la PMI mais a demandé à retenir  sur le "terrain " .
Pour mon quatrième renouvellement c'est la 4ème qui vient, jamais la même.
Évidement sur certains point elle m'a dit l'inverse de la précédente qui elle même m'avait aussi l'inverse comme quoi le discourt n'est pas toujours cohérent. En fait je reviens au point de départ.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Septembre 2022)

Généralemetal la mape veux dire mode d acceuil petite enfance . Et c est a eux  maintenant a qui on envoi notre demande de renouvellement ou quand on veux une modification d agrément ou autre .
Début août j ai tel a la pmi pour avoir mon dossier de renouvellement car ici il ne nous l envoi pas si on le demande pas et ça là que la pmi ma répondu " ah mais ce n est plus nous qui gérons les assistantes maternelles il faut vous adresser à la mape "

Mon dossier de renouvellement est entre leur mains j attend des nouvelles pour la visites qui va venir ...... Aucune idée surprise surprise


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Septembre 2022)

Ok, içi toujours les Cd par l'intermédiaire des PMIS. (loire-atlantique)
@Piou-Piou, le point de départ signifie quelque chose de particulier ?


----------



## Pioupiou (5 Septembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
en fait ma maison a un jardin devant et un derrière avec barrière pour ne pas passer de l'un à l'autre. Il sont obligés de passer par la maison pour aller de l'un à l'autre.
La première n'a rien relevé de particulier sur le jardin et les enfant jouaient soit devant ou derrière sous ma surveillance comme il se doit.
La seconde m'a dit le muret devant n'est pas assez haut (ce qui était vrai 80 cm) et me demande de faire jouer les enfants sur l'arrière uniquement. Ok les enfants jouent à l'arrière et elle ne trouve rien à redire sur cette partie.
La troisième me dit votre jardin arrière est susceptible de poser problème  je vous demande de les faire jouer devant et n'émet aucune objection sur l'avant. Ok ils jouent devant.
La dernière, mardi dernier me dit serait mieux si ils jouaient derrière car votre muret n'est pas totalement à la hauteur requise (on la fait rehausser de deux  parpaings il y a quelques années. Elle n'a pas trouver d'objection sur l'arrière; donc les enfants vont rejouer derrière.
4 puéricultrices 4 avis diffèrent pour le même terrain sans que j'ai fait le moindre travaux hormis le rehaussement sur l'avant.
Au mois d'août 2023 je suis en retraite,  donc fini le ping Pong d'un jardin à l'autre.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Septembre 2022)

@Pioupiou quelle dinguerie !
C'est vraiment un peu comme les ministres, elles ont envie de laisser leurs marques...
Je pense qu'il faut qu'elles trouvent quelque chose à dire, sinon elles sont frustrées. 
Il y a même des incohérences dans leurs  propres positions d'une AM à l'autre, j'ai un grand jardin, pas que réservé à l'accueil, les espaces ne sont pas cloisonnés, aucun problème (pour l'instant), l'am un peu plus loin à eu l'obligation de clôturer sa terrasse, jardin, moins grand, même profil que le mien, même puer. (quand je dis même profil que le mien, il s'agit uniquement de l'organisation du jardin ! pour le reste NOOOO)


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Septembre 2022)

C'est fou quand même....les puers devraient avoir un référentiel plus précis et ainsi faire un peu moins comme bon leur semble..... ça permettrait probablement plus d'objectivité de leur part et ainsi un meilleur positionnement, plus pro vis à vis de nous. Car franchement, 4 puers , 4 décisions différentes..... ça paraît hallucinant, ce qui me fait me questionner sur le bien fondé de leur prise de décision..... heureusement que c'est pas 4 puers et 4 demandes de travaux différents car imaginer la somme que @Pioupiou aurait dû dépenser si ça avait été le cas..... Si elles étaient plus pro et plus objectives, elles seraient sûrement bien mieux considérées par les Assmats....
Si une puer passe par le forum .... qu'elle n'hésite pas à se saisir de nos conseils 😅


----------

